
Voyager 2 spacecraft goes interstellar - chmaynard
http://news.mit.edu/2018/3q-mit-going-interstellar-voyager-plasma-1210
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18648334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18648334)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18649491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18649491)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18648442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18648442)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18647946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18647946)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18647744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18647744)

